# Wilderness First Aid on the River



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

HI Folks
I'm organizing a leisurely Wilderness and Remote First Aid class on the Upper Colorado from June 4-8 where we'll run the scenarios on the river itself. This is the Am Red Cross version. There is a cost involved (insurance) and we'll share food, etc. If you are interested, email me at [email protected]


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

As a commercial endeavor, you will likely need permits for this.


----------



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

*wrfa*

Yes, I'm running it on ours...except for the insurance, it is otherwise completely pro-bono, as I'm a big believer in the subject. Sounds like you have good creds and experience.

jb


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

Cool. Just didn't want you to have any unexpected hassles. Sounds fun, good luck with it!


----------



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

John- I also teach this course (for ARC). You covering the cost of cert fees as well? Providing books? Bringing all the moulange on the river? If so- man I gotta give you credit for being able to pull off a pro bono class. Impressive.


----------



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Kendi
Yeah, I'll do the cert, and I'm thinking about the books (that are now pretty good compared to the old ones). I have a lot on powerpoint which will go to paper for the class...but well, I was on a group that got rescued once w/ injuries and if I get 10 folks, I'll run it. I haven't got moulage as of yet, so I have to use sharpies (not as good I know) but I may be able to get boy scouts (a.k.a. proven drama queens) as wailing victims. I've done this twice on the Salmon for a very large venture group (run out of WA!). Anyway, I thought I'd offer - but as you have read the returns...I'm preaching to the choir.


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

John- I can give you a few easy "recipes" for fake blood (in all thicknesses) and skin. Very cheap and very portable. Send me a pm if you're interested. Since you'd be doing this class for free- have peeps print out their own book online for free before you set out. Good luck- awesome that you're willing to do this. (If you want to see the quality of the home homemade stuff I use- you can see pix from my facebook page.) https://www.facebook.com/WildernessSafetyAcademy#!/WildernessSafetyAcademy?sk=photos

Kendi


----------



## johnmbowen (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Kendi, I appreciate it...I got to use some plastic ones once - it beats writing the injury on them with a Sharpy. My mail is [email protected]


----------



## Kendi (May 15, 2009)

John check your inbox


----------

